# WSM and WSSM



## utdavidhunting (Oct 28, 2009)

I read on another site that they are going quit making rifles in WSM and WSSM, but will continue to make ammo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Doubt it.

Too many people like the 300 WSM and 270 WSM.... maybe the WSSM...?


----------



## 3X4 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 270 wsm, and it is one of my favorite calibers. Can't imagine they would quite making it .


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

You don't say who "they" are - but:

The WSSM super shorts have not been big sellers and have only really been available in Browning/Winchester rifles, but the .270 & .300 WSM are popular and are chambered in just about _every_ maker's hunting rifles. Nosler uses the .300 WSM for accuracy testing. This pair would be considered a success story and rightfully earned.

The 7mm WSM and .325 WSMs are probably not as popular, so I don't know what their future is. They are good rounds though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Browning .223 WSSM. Fun, fast shooter. It's my unique/oddball caliber in my arsenal.

During WSSM early production, there were alot of reports of short barrel life and barrels being shot out. These reports hit the internet which I think detered people from getting them and they pretty much got a bad rap.

The barrel on my WSSM is chromed lined. Browning started chroming their barrels on their WSSM's. 
[attachment=0:24cjfqs5]wssm_22250s.gif[/attachment:24cjfqs5]

Here's some good info on the WSM and WSSM:
http://www.browning.com/library/infonew ... l.asp?id=1

http://www.browning.com/library/infonew ... l.asp?id=5

http://www.browning.com/library/infonew ... .asp?id=73

http://www.wssmzone.com/main/default.aspx

I have heard nothing about discontinuing the WSSM line. If Browning has a booth at the expo today I'll ask them.


----------



## utdavidhunting (Oct 28, 2009)

This was on Predator Masters. They said Browning was droping all but caliber, in their rifles.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Most of the WSSM's were dropped, the WSM's are some of manufacturers best sellers, the 300 and 270 WSM look to have the most staying power of that lot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That chart is crap. I have well over 3,500 rounds through my .22-250 and it will still hold .25" groups. Throat is burned out a bit but accuracy is still exceptional.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That chart is crap.


That chart probably reflects a very fast trigger pull. :wink:

The Browning/Winchester booth at the expo was slammed packed today. I didnt stick around long enough to ask them about the WSSM's production going forward.

Like others have mentioned, I think the WSM's are here to stay.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > That chart is crap.


That chart probably reflects a very fast trigger pull. :wink:

............................quote]

:rotfl:

This rumor seems to come around a couple times a year, especially when one of the major gun manufactures, like Ruger, drops the WSM or the WSSM. I too agree with you folks, I think the WSM's are here to stay.......not sure about the WSSM though.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> That chart probably reflects a very fast trigger pull.


Reminds me of the time I had my Rem 788 (.222) at the range. Another shooter looked at the 788 and told me this story:

He had a buddy that was a Huey door-gunner in Vietnam. After he got out he bought a Rem 788 .22-250. When they went PD hunting this guy would shoot as fast as he could pull the trigger if they had a particularly target-rich environment. 
Even though they would give him grief about the fact and remind him that he was not still shooting his M-60 - he still would blast away as fast as he could acquire the "Varmint Cong" and pull the trigger.
The guy at the range told me this .22-250 barrel eventually had almost no rifling for several inches. Hits on longer shots needed a few tries, but the guy never slowed down the pace... :lol: :roll:

Its stuff like this that makes going to the range fun.


----------

